# Polina Osetinskaya



## Aurelian

I recently learned about this pianist. Have you been to a concert with her?

Here is a sample:


----------



## Dimace

A nice, quite modern performance of Bach's most known concerto. What I didn't like is the music score in front of her and the few times I couldn't very clearly listen the melody into her left hand. *In every case a very worthy performance and pianist.*


----------

